# Vivillon forms



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 20, 2013)

I don't think there is a thread for this already, so I'm making one now. Everyone can post which vivillon form they have here, and you can find people with the form you want, and ask to trade etc.
If you don't know yours, find a vivillon in your game, then work out which of the forms is the one you got, here.

Mine is the garden form.


----------



## Libra (Oct 20, 2013)

I also have a Garden one.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Oct 20, 2013)

I have the Garden Pattern as well...


----------



## ItachiKouyou (Oct 20, 2013)

I have the polar one~


----------



## Silversea (Oct 20, 2013)

Shoot you beat me to this thread haha. I have *high plains*. I need anything that isn't modern, continental, polar, marine or elegant. Surprised to see so many gardens already, they are quite rare on the GTS and/or people are asking Xerneas/Yveltal for them.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 20, 2013)

Modern here and I've managed to snag a Polar from the GTS (was hoping to get that from Jen but oh well.  ). Looking for all of them.


----------



## Dembonez19 (Oct 20, 2013)

Mine is Modern. It's one of the patterns I _don't_ like, of course.


----------



## radical6 (Oct 20, 2013)

i have high plains its so fricking ugly i want the polar one...........
tundra, marine  and monsoon are pretty tho
and i like the ocean one ,,


----------



## Sheepish (Oct 20, 2013)

I've also got High Plains.

I probably wont start working on distributing them/collecting the rest until I've finished the story, though.


----------



## Thunder (Oct 20, 2013)

Modern is my native one, but I also have River, High Plains, and Elegant.


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange (Oct 20, 2013)

Modern because I never set the state I'm in, otherwise it would have been High Plains.

Whenever I get to the daycare (currently on Route 5), if anyone wants to swap Scatterbug eggs, let me know. Or trade me a non-Modern Scatterbug egg for something else, since Modern is one of the most common patterns lol.


----------



## Silversea (Oct 20, 2013)

How does it determine location then? If I change the location on my 3DS I still get the same one.


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange (Oct 20, 2013)

Silversea said:


> How does it determine location then? If I change the location on my 3DS I still get the same one.


Your native Vivillon pattern is determined by the location your 3DS is set to when you start your save file. That's why changing it afterwards has no effect. 

In my case, I think Modern is the default Vivillon pattern when a person's location is just set to United States.


----------



## Silversea (Oct 20, 2013)

So you could delete your save file and reset location for different forms?


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 20, 2013)

It has to do with the country set on your 3DS system from what I've heard, and you can't change that (At least I don't think you can).  Kind of like how someone went into a Pokemon Center and a birthday surprise happened.


----------



## Silversea (Oct 20, 2013)

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> It has to do with the country set on your 3DS system from what I've heard, and you can't change that (At least I don't think you can).  Kind of like how someone went into a Pokemon Center and a birthday surprise happened.



Yeah that is what I thought :c


----------



## Hikari (Oct 20, 2013)

I have Modern, since I'm from Texas, yet my brother has Marine, even through he put his to Texas too...


----------



## th8827 (Oct 20, 2013)

I have High Plains. I'd kill for a Ocean pattern...


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange (Oct 20, 2013)

Silversea said:


> So you could delete your save file and reset location for different forms?


You should be able to. I don't know if in System Settings, some countries cannot be chosen, but at the very least I think you'd be able to change it to any country/region in NA.


----------



## radical6 (Oct 20, 2013)

Unidentified Floor Orange said:


> Your native Vivillon pattern is determined by the location your 3DS is set to when you start your save file. That's why changing it afterwards has no effect.
> 
> In my case, I think Modern is the default Vivillon pattern when a person's location is just set to United States.


no, i live on the west coast and i have high plains. i believe the west coast plus some other states get high plains so its also based off of like where you live in the country i guess
and i think ocean is hawaii??? im not sue


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange (Oct 20, 2013)

tsundere said:


> no, i live on the west coast and i have high plains. i believe the west coast plus some other states get high plains so its also based off of like where you live in the country i guess


Yes, I live on the west coast too (Washington state). But I never set my state (my location when I go to system settings just says United States). If I had specified Washington, it would have given me High Plains. But since I didn't specify my state, it gave me Modern.

I didn't do it intentionally. Actually, when my Spewpa evolved into a Modern Vivillon, I was totally confused, and then I realized what had happened (and felt like an idiot lol). Although I love my Vivillon, so no biggie.


----------



## radical6 (Oct 20, 2013)

Unidentified Floor Orange said:


> Yes, I live on the west coast too (Washington state). But I never set my state (my location when I go to system settings just says United States). If I had specified Washington, it would have given me High Plains. But since I didn't specify my state, it gave me Modern.
> 
> I didn't do it intentionally. Actually, when my Spewpa evolved into a Modern Vivillon, I was totally confused, and then I realized what had happened (and felt like an idiot lol). Although I love my Vivillon, so no biggie.


oh sorry i read your post wrong!! i wish i did that because high plains is so ugly omg
also washington rocks woo :- )


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange (Oct 20, 2013)

tsundere said:


> oh sorry i read your post wrong!! i wish i did that because high plains is so ugly omg
> also washington rocks woo :- )


No worries 
Haha, I like High Plains (has an American Indian feel which I think is cool), but I was a bit iffy about the brownish tone of the colors at first.


----------



## Mailis (Oct 21, 2013)

Icy Snow is my native one.

And then I have some extras from the GTS: River (it's nicknamed as Quion), Japanese Tundra, Korean Continental that has a Japanese name, Marine (Prismillon), and Continental (Prismillon).

I'm still looking for Sandstorm pattern male Vivillon (without a nickname).


----------



## Kaijudomage (Oct 21, 2013)

I have the Polar pattern one, & found a High Plains one on the GTS.

So basically I'm looking for the others.


----------



## Silversea (Oct 21, 2013)

Vivillon is very hard to get off the GTS. No matter what I try someone else always seems to get there first. It doesn't help that the traded ones still show in the list for a short period of time. 

Tis a pain.


----------



## violetneko (Oct 21, 2013)

Woah, I didn't know that. *runs to Santalune to train a Scatterbug* I'll post what mine is shortly :3

Edit: mine is Modern


----------



## radical6 (Oct 21, 2013)

kinda curious to see what a shiny vivillon would look like


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange (Oct 21, 2013)

The body is white instead of grey/black. The wing colors don't change apparently.

EDIT: here's a pic of a shiny (ocean?) Vivillon:


Spoiler


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 21, 2013)

I have Polar.

Looking for these:
Tundra
Icysnow
Marine
Archipelago
Sandstorm
Monsoon
Savanna
Sun
Ocean
Jungle

And most of all... a shiny female meadow-patterned one


----------



## radical6 (Oct 22, 2013)

Unidentified Floor Orange said:


> The body is white instead of grey/black. The wing colors don't change apparently.
> 
> EDIT: here's a pic of a shiny (ocean?) Vivillon:
> 
> ...



that actually looks neat!!


Jennifer said:


> I have Polar.
> 
> Looking for these:
> Tundra
> ...



omg lucky polar is so pretty i wish i got it


----------



## superheroantics (Oct 22, 2013)

Looking for Savannah, icy snow, sandstorm, monsoon, jungle, archipelago, and ocean.
If anyone is kind enough to give me any of these it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Punchyleaf (Oct 22, 2013)

Mine is polar

But I have all 18<3


----------



## Silversea (Oct 22, 2013)

Loviechu said:


> Mine is polar
> 
> But I have all 18<3



Already? Madness. I have no idea how I'm going to get some of these forms.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 22, 2013)

I ALMOST had the ocean form  The one I wanted most, but it fainted cause it had been burned


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange (Oct 22, 2013)

ShinyYoshi said:


> I ALMOST had the ocean form  The one I wanted most, but it fainted cause it had been burned


I don't understand.


----------



## Silversea (Oct 22, 2013)

ShinyYoshi said:


> I ALMOST had the ocean form  The one I wanted most, but it fainted cause it had been burned



wut.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 22, 2013)

Unidentified Floor Orange said:


> I don't understand.



I've only encountered one so far, I guess that's why it was upsetting. 
But it had been burned... You know, like being poisoned, it takes damage after every turn...
I was trying to catch it and then the burn made it faint before I caught it.


----------



## Silversea (Oct 22, 2013)

ShinyYoshi said:


> I've only encountered one so far, I guess that's why it was upsetting.
> But it had been burned... You know, like being poisoned, it takes damage after every turn...
> I was trying to catch it and then the burn made it faint before I caught it.



Where an earth do you find wild vivillon for one thing, and secondly you cannot naturally find any form other than your "native" type.


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange (Oct 22, 2013)

ShinyYoshi said:


> I've only encountered one so far, I guess that's why it was upsetting.
> But it had been burned... You know, like being poisoned, it takes damage after every turn...
> I was trying to catch it and then the burn made it faint before I caught it.


So Ocean is your native Vivillon pattern?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 22, 2013)

Silversea said:


> Where an earth do you find wild vivillon for one thing, and secondly you cannot naturally find any form other than your "native" type.



Wait.... Am I even thinking of the right Pokemon....
Hahaha guys, ignore me.


I just confused myself with a different Pokemon -.- the one encounter I had was a battle -.- 
And I recently was trying to catch a different Pokemon but didn't catch it because of burn.
_I'm running on a few hours of sleep and I should probably stop posting._


Carry on ~


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange (Oct 22, 2013)

Silversea said:


> Where an earth do you find wild vivillon for one thing, and secondly you cannot naturally find any form other than your "native" type.


Apparently Vivillon can be found in Friend Safari, which begs the question of which pattern the Vivillon are: yours or the other person's.


----------



## Silversea (Oct 22, 2013)

Unidentified Floor Orange said:


> Apparently Vivillon can be found in Friend Safari, which begs the question of which pattern the Vivillon are: yours or the other person's.



That's exactly what I thought ShinyYoshi was going to say, and I hoped maybe friend safari Vivs are whatever the trainer country is, but for now thats a distant hope.


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange (Oct 22, 2013)

Silversea said:


> That's exactly what I thought ShinyYoshi was going to say, and I hoped maybe friend safari Vivs are whatever the trainer country is, but for now thats a distant hope.


I am still hoping that you can swap Scatterbug eggs and have each egg evolve into the pattern from the other person's game.


----------



## Punchyleaf (Oct 22, 2013)

*SilverSea*
I actually have had all formes since like the 3rd day of release. The only one that eluded me for a bit was monsoon since only Hong Kong and select parts of India get that one. I had to trade 4 formes for that one .-.


----------



## Silversea (Oct 22, 2013)

Loviechu said:


> *SilverSea*
> I actually have had all formes since like the 3rd day of release. The only one that eluded me for a bit was monsoon since only Hong Kong and select parts of India get that one. I had to trade 4 formes for that one .-.



That's even more insane. You must have crazy luck or something. I can't get anything off the GTS.


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 23, 2013)

GTS is a lot about timing. I got some off the GTS, but I just got tired of the stress :/ I really want all the forms, but I've pretty much given up hope.

Anyway, I heard Vivillon would still have whatever region pattern you had even in friend safaris, so bleh.


----------



## Punchyleaf (Oct 23, 2013)

*Sliversea*
Nah, I got elegant off of GTS, and I scored a lot of the us and uk one from friends. And a guy helped me get both monsoon and tundra.

*Jennifer*
Which ones are you missing?


----------



## Silversea (Oct 23, 2013)

One problem with GTS is that the pokemon stays there until the "preparations" have been completed.

So that time between when it is loading and deciding whether the trade exists, it is still there even though you or someone else has already claimed it.


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange (Oct 23, 2013)

Jennifer said:


> GTS is a lot about timing. I got some off the GTS, but I just got tired of the stress :/ I really want all the forms, but I've pretty much given up hope.
> 
> Anyway, I heard Vivillon would still have whatever region pattern you had even in friend safaris, so bleh.


Have you tried tumblr or a Pokemon forum?


----------



## Silversea (Oct 23, 2013)

Not everyone wants to sign up with a bunch of random sites ;p But I suppose one of these websites must have someone.


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 23, 2013)

Loviechu said:


> *Sliversea*
> Nah, I got elegant off of GTS, and I scored a lot of the us and uk one from friends. And a guy helped me get both monsoon and tundra.
> 
> *Jennifer*
> Which ones are you missing?



Tundra
Icysnow
Marine
Archipelago
Sandstorm
Monsoon
Savanna
Sun
Ocean
Jungle

Plus the Shiny female Meadow Vivillon I want. I have tried other sites and Tumblr and just got ignored. I'm pretty shy so I have trouble doing things like that to begin with--not really anxious to try again after being ignored the first time.


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange (Oct 23, 2013)

Silversea said:


> Not everyone wants to sign up with a bunch of random sites ;p But I suppose one of these websites must have someone.


That's operating under the assumption that I am signed up a lot of places, which I'm not. I deleted my Facebook and tumblr quite a while ago and while I could always rejoin the Pokemon forum I was a member of, I haven't felt the desire to. So this is literally the only recreational site I'm signed up with. 

The only reason I mentioned it is because, although TBT is awesome, it is a smaller community. Not all members here are interested in Pokemon, and the majority that are interested in Pokemon are from a handful of regions.

There is also Vivillon Vendredi, so maybe anyone using the GTS will have more luck on Fridays. Or less luck, if more people are Vivillon hunting then.

Jennifer: Aww, that's a shame that you got ignored :/ If I had one of the forms you need, I'd gladly give it to you.


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 23, 2013)

I appreciate the thought <3


----------



## Punchyleaf (Oct 23, 2013)

*Jennifer*
I can help you with all except tundra and monsoon as I can't seem to contact the guy who got me those two.


----------



## Chromie (Oct 23, 2013)

I'd really like to start obtaining other Vivillions. I have the Polar pattern being from New York.


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 23, 2013)

Loviechu said:


> *Jennifer*
> I can help you with all except tundra and monsoon as I can't seem to contact the guy who got me those two.



Well, any help is appreciated :3


----------



## Punk (Oct 25, 2013)

I have an extra River, Garden, Marine, and Continental Vivillon I'd like to trade someone for one I don't have. I currently have Modern, Marine, River, Elegant, Garden, Tundra, Savannah, Polar, Continental, and High Plains. Modern is my normal Vivillon which I can also trade.


----------



## Punchyleaf (Oct 25, 2013)

*Jennifer*
I have all ready for trade for you except tundra and monsoon ^^


----------



## Silversea (Oct 25, 2013)

Finally got monsoon. I got it by trading a zapdos for an articuno for a yveltal for a mewtwo for a xerneas and then using xerneas to get it. 

Now only a 100 more forms to go... 

@Loviechu, I don't suppose the Vivillon form helping service is available to any other users? I have bells ^^.


----------



## mikesjay (Oct 26, 2013)

I have the Meadow pattern! I'm currently looking for the Ocean pattern, so if anyone has it up for trade, let me know! Also, if you breed that region's specific Vivillon, will the Scatterbug evolve into that form?


----------



## Punchyleaf (Oct 26, 2013)

If you breed a pattern that isn't from your region, the scatterbug from that egg will turn into your regions pattern.

*Silversea*
Bells?


----------



## Silversea (Oct 26, 2013)

Loviechu said:


> If you breed a pattern that isn't from your region, the scatterbug from that egg will turn into your regions pattern.
> 
> *Silversea*
> Bells?



Forum bells or bells from New Leaf. Whatever it takes haha.


----------



## Punchyleaf (Oct 26, 2013)

Ohh lol yeah I'm not interested in TBT bells, I don't even use mine. Just shove into that bank thingy

And I have more than enough bells on AC @-@


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 26, 2013)

Loviechu said:


> *Jennifer*
> I have all ready for trade for you except tundra and monsoon ^^



Yaaay  I have my 3DS back so just let me know when would be a good time for you <3

mikesjay - If Meadow is your region's pattern and you'd be willing to try for a shiny one, let me know.


----------



## Silversea (Nov 2, 2013)

Traded my second Zygarde for a sandstorm Vivillon. I must be insane ^^.


----------



## radical6 (Nov 2, 2013)

i hate high plains please give me something cool like polar or the ocean god dang u nintendo..


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange (Nov 2, 2013)

tsundere said:


> i hate high plains please give me something cool like polar or the ocean god dang u nintendo..


Well, if you ever decide to reset your game or buy another copy, you can temporarily set your location to Hawaii for Ocean or some place like Maine or Alaska for Polar, start your save file, and then you can change your location back.

Or there's always trading for Polar Scatterbugs or a Polar Scatterbug egg.


----------



## Silversea (Nov 2, 2013)

Unidentified Floor Orange said:


> Well, if you ever decide to reset your game or buy another copy, you can temporarily set your location to Hawaii for Ocean or some place like Maine or Alaska for Polar, start your save file, and then you can change your location back.
> 
> Or there's always trading for Polar Scatterbugs or a Polar Scatterbug egg.


Is this confirmed? I thought it was based on 3DS location not the game set location?


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange (Nov 2, 2013)

Silversea said:


> Is this confirmed? I thought it was based on 3DS location not the game set location?


I'm not sure I understand. I was referring to changing the 3DS location (System Settings --> Other Settings --> Profile) before making a save file, and then once a save file has been created, changing the 3DS location back to your true location. 

And as I do not own a second copy (and I'm not resetting my current one), I can't say that it has been confirmed. But there really is no reason for why it shouldn't work.

It's just tricking the game into giving you a native Vivillon pattern different from the one you would normally get.


----------



## Jennifer (Nov 3, 2013)

A friend of mine did that, so yes, that does work. As long as you change it before you create a save file.

Too bad the pattern I want most of all couldn't be selected for a North American region -_-


----------



## Officer Berri (Nov 3, 2013)

I got a modern pattern Vivillion when mine evolved! It's not as pretty as I would have liked but I like it more than that pink version.


----------



## ametz01 (Nov 3, 2013)

I think it's strange that my pattern is Polar and I'm in Pennsylvania, USA?


----------



## Silversea (Nov 4, 2013)

I'm tempted to get a second copy of the game for things like this. No more trading legendaries for the more uncommon forms. I'm running out lol, only Xerneas left.


----------



## Jennifer (Nov 4, 2013)

I'd get a second copy so I could try and shiny hunt myself--except because of the regions I'd need a completely different region 3DS too and I don't have the money for that :/


----------



## Zeiro (Nov 4, 2013)

I have the High Plains one. Anyone know how well Vivillon does when it comes to battling?


----------



## Juicebox (Nov 4, 2013)

Reizo-Trepe said:


> I have the High Plains one. Anyone know how well Vivillon does when it comes to battling?



I got the high plains version as well. It's actually pretty good for the regional butterfly. I've used all of them, and I've got to say that Vivillon actually hits pretty decently.


----------



## Qualeo (Nov 6, 2013)

Hey guys! C: I've got the Ocean pattern on mien and its simply stunning <3 I only need a few more patterns, but they're he harder ones to get.


----------



## Laudine (Nov 7, 2013)

I got the River pattern. Not a big fan of them so I have been putting a lot of them on GTS for other Vivillons xD

For some reason they got traded extremely fast o_o;


----------



## Silversea (Nov 7, 2013)

Laudine said:


> I got the River pattern. Not a big fan of them so I have been putting a lot of them on GTS for other Vivillons xD
> 
> For some reason they got traded extremely fast o_o;



Rivers are uncommon. Any vivillon that isn't modern or elegant gets traded extremely fast. I think there are just a lot of people stalking the Vivillons. Its very difficult to get any on the GTS cause so many people are clicking them.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Nov 7, 2013)

Qualeo said:


> Hey guys! C: I've got the Ocean pattern on mien and its simply stunning <3 I only need a few more patterns, but they're he harder ones to get.



Which are you missing?


----------



## Jennifer (Nov 7, 2013)

So happy I'm finally done with my collection!

Still hoping for a Shiny meadow though.


----------



## Qualeo (Nov 7, 2013)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> Which are you missing?



All I need is Jungle now and I'll have them all. X3


----------



## Silversea (Nov 7, 2013)

Jennifer said:


> So happy I'm finally done with my collection!
> 
> Still hoping for a Shiny meadow though.



Nice.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Nov 8, 2013)

Qualeo said:


> All I need is Jungle now and I'll have them all. X3



Oh, I don't have a spare jungle


----------



## Silversea (Nov 8, 2013)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> Oh, I don't have a spare jungle



I think jungle is the rarest pattern with Archipelago. I've only seen it once on GTS, compared to over 10 monsoon.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Nov 8, 2013)

Silversea said:


> I think jungle is the rarest pattern with Archipelago. I've only seen it once on GTS, compared to over 10 monsoon.



I have about 7 archipelago ones just form wonder trade...


----------



## Merelfantasy (Nov 8, 2013)

Mine is the Continental one!


----------



## Silversea (Nov 8, 2013)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> I have about 7 archipelago ones just form wonder trade...



Lucky. I only get Elegants from wonder trade haha.


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Nov 9, 2013)

I have the blue one. My boyfriend has a brown one.


----------



## Improv (Nov 9, 2013)

Wow you guys are srs Vivillon hunters

I have Modern (native)
and Polar (friend gave me one)

The only other one I really want is Ocean which is a pain to find.


----------



## rubyy (Nov 9, 2013)

Garden


----------



## Pixlplume (Nov 9, 2013)

I got a Polar Vivillon! I'm trying to train it right now~
I also have one from Spain. It's brown and blue, I don't remember the name. It's chilling in the PC Box


----------

